# [son] Ajouter casque/micro usb [RESOLU]

## bennyboy93

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens d'acquerir un casque/micro usb (plantronics headset) et je souhaite l'utiliser pour skype (oui desolé!!!! mais bon....) mais pas moyen de le voir dans mes peripheriques audio!!!

Si quelqu'un serait me dire comment ajouter ce peripherique, je vous remerci tous d'avance!!  :Very Happy: Last edited by bennyboy93 on Tue Feb 27, 2007 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut à toi,

tout d'abord ton micro usb est il detecté ? (qu' as tu dans /var/log/messages au moment où tu le branches ?) que donne lsusb ?

verifies ensuite que tu as le module snd_usb (je crois qu'il s'appelle comme ça mais je peux pas vérifier car je ne suis pas sur un poste linux là...) activé dans ton noyau (en dur, ou s'il est en module assures toi qu'il soit chargé...)

----------

## bennyboy93

Merci bien, 

malheureusement je n'ai pas de lsusb (command not found) et aussi comment voir si le module est charge ou pas?

Encore merci

----------

## gglaboussole

Ã§a m'Ã©tonne que tu n'aies pas lsusb...l'as tu bien tapÃ© en root ? (en effet c'est une commande qui n'est pas dans le PATH de ton utilisateur "normal" et reservÃ©e Ã  root, comme lspci qui te liste tes periph pci, lsusb te liste tes periph usb)

pour voir si tu as bien snd_usb (est ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer Ã  notre ami que le module du son par usb s'appelle bien snd_usb ? je ne retrouve pas ma gentoo avant lundi soir...) il te suffit de taper lsmod (en root!) et tu vois la liste des modules chargÃ©s et s'ils sont utilisÃ©s et par qui (comprends bien que cette commande ne te montre que les modules, tu ne verras pas ce qui a Ã©tÃ© compilÃ© "en dur" puisque dans ce cas le support est forcÃ¨ment "chargÃ©" puisqu'il fait parti intÃ©grante de ton noyau)

pour charger un module il te suffit (en root) de taper modprobe "le nom du module" encore faut il qu'il ait Ã©tÃ© compilÃ© comme tel, et pour charger un module automatiquement au demarrage tu dois Ã©diter le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (il te suffit d'y inscrire son nom)

Cependant avant toute chose verifies dans ton noyau dans la section USB que le support du son pour les periphÃ©riques USB est bien activÃ©: soit il est compilÃ© en dur et tu verras "*"  en face soit il est compilÃ© en module et tu verras "M" en face...(et pour avoir le nom du module il te suffit d'aller dans la section help)

le plus simple serait que tu postes le rÃ©sultat de la commande cat /proc/config.gz | grep usb 

 cela  nous montrera la config de ton noyau

----------

## bennyboy93

Merci beaucoup,

La commande cat /proc/config.gz | grep usb ne renvoi rien !!!!

Et oui j'ai bien execute lsusb en root, j'ai meme ete voir dans /sbin et il n'y est pas!!!!

Aidez moi encore merci!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bennyboy93

Ok pour la commande lsusb il m'a fallu un petit emerge -av usbutils et voila le resultat : 

```
localhost benny # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c221 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c222 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c223 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 047f:0ca1 Plantronics, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Merci encore

----------

## gglaboussole

un petit coup de google et :emerge sys-apps/usbutils pour lsusb. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml

si cat /proc/config.gz | grep usb ne te renvoi rien c'est probablement que le support pour lire la config du noyau dans /proc n'est pas activé... 

dans ce cas pourrais tu nous envoyer cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep usb ??

----------

## bennyboy93

```
localhost benny # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep usb

localhost benny #
```

Voila le resultat!!!

Merci

----------

## nemo13

 *bennyboy93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost benny # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep usb
> 
> ...

 

bonsoir,

dans .config ou /proc/config.gz les "mots-cléfs" sont en MAJ donc :

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i usb

c'est mieux  :Wink: 

A+

et pour relancer un souvenir, si tu as "/proc/config.gz"

le top est :

zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz |grep =y

 :Wink:   :Wink: Last edited by nemo13 on Sun Feb 25, 2007 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bennyboy93

Je n'arrive pas a charger snd_usb : 

```
localhost benny # modprobe snd_usb

FATAL: Module snd_usb not found.

```

Comment faire merci encore !!!!!!

----------

## bennyboy93

Vous etes vraiment bons!!!!

```
localhost benny # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i usb

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

Merci encore et tjs

----------

## gglaboussole

postes ta config de noyau stp avant d'essayer de charger quoique ce soit !!!! (si snd_usb n'a pas été compilé comme module tu peux essayer de le charger toute la nuit....)

----------

## bennyboy93

Oulala desole comment je fais pour voir ma config du noyau ??

----------

## gglaboussole

 *bennyboy93 wrote:*   

> Oulala desole comment je fais pour voir ma config du noyau ??

 

ben tu viens de le faire ! enfin pour ce qui nous interesse ç'est à dire l'usb...

écoutes si t'es patient et si personne te réponds d'ici là je t'apporte la solution demain soir car désolé ça ne me reviens pas et sans pouvoir jeter un oeil à mon noyau je ne peux t'en dire plus...il y a fort à parier que cela vienne de là (car comme toi lorsque j'ai branché mon premier micro usb il ne marchait pas) mais je ne me souviens plus si c'est dans la section USB ou audio...

----------

## bennyboy93

Merci beaucoup je t'attend si personne ne prend la releve   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> verifies ensuite que tu as le module snd_usb (je crois qu'il s'appelle comme ça mais je peux pas vérifier 

 

En fait, il doit probablement s'agir de snd_usb_audio !  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   verifies ensuite que tu as le module snd_usb (je crois qu'il s'appelle comme ça mais je peux pas vérifier  
> 
> En fait, il doit probablement s'agir de snd_usb_audio ! 

 

effectivement !

----------

## d2_racing

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> un petit coup de google et :emerge sys-apps/usbutils pour lsusb. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml
> 
> si cat /proc/config.gz | grep usb ne te renvoi rien c'est probablement que le support pour lire la config du noyau dans /proc n'est pas activé... 
> 
> dans ce cas pourrais tu nous envoyer cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep usb ??

 

Est-ce que je peux savoir où on doit activer cette option là dans le noyau,car  j'ai pas config.gz dans /proc  :Sad: 

Merci à l'avance  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Feb 26, 2007 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   un petit coup de google et :emerge sys-apps/usbutils pour lsusb. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml
> 
> si cat /proc/config.gz | grep usb ne te renvoi rien c'est probablement que le support pour lire la config du noyau dans /proc n'est pas activé... 
> 
> dans ce cas pourrais tu nous envoyer cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep usb ?? 
> ...

 

salut

dans general setup :

Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz 

 :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

donc après vérification snd_usb_audio se trouve dans :

```

Device Drivers  --->

Sound  --->

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

USB devices  --->

<M ou *> USB Audio/MIDI driver
```

tu le mets en module ou en dur comme tu veux, tu recompiles et ton micro USB devrait fonctionner

 :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*    *gglaboussole wrote:*   un petit coup de google et :emerge sys-apps/usbutils pour lsusb. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml
> 
> si cat /proc/config.gz | grep usb ne te renvoi rien c'est probablement que le support pour lire la config du noyau dans /proc n'est pas activé... 
> 
> dans ce cas pourrais tu nous envoyer cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep usb ?? 
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## bennyboy93

```
donc après vérification snd_usb_audio se trouve dans :

Code:

Device Drivers  --->

Sound  --->

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

USB devices  --->

<M ou *> USB Audio/MIDI driver

tu le mets en module ou en dur comme tu veux, tu recompiles et ton micro USB devrait fonctionner

:wink:
```

Merci beaucoup mais n'etant pas tres doue peut tu me dire comment le mettre en module ???

Merci encore pour toute cette aide !!!

----------

## bennyboy93

Ok je viens de peut etre comprendre!!!!

Je viens de mettre USB AUDIO/MIDI DRIVER sur module et maintenant je ne sais pas trop ce que je dois faire si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait vriament hyper sympa!!!

----------

## ghoti

D'abord, il faut recompiler le noyau avec tes nouvelles options, l'installer ainsi que les modules et rebooter (voir la doc  :Wink:  ).

Ensuite, comme le disait gglaboussole dans sa première réponse, assures-toi que le module snd_usb_audio est chargé (commande lsmod).

S'il n'apparait pas dans la liste, exécute la commande modprobe snd_usb_audio

Une autre manière de faire aurait été de compiler le module "en dur" dans le noyau : ainsi, il sera toujours chargé !

----------

## bennyboy93

Ok merci beaucoup je commence a voir plus clair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## bennyboy93

Ai je bien compris???

-Je selectionne (*) dans make menuconfig le pilote

-Je recompile le noyau (make && make modules_install)

-Je le copie

-Je configure GRUB 

-Et .................

C'est bien ça j'ai tout compris ou vraiment je suis un cas desespere????

Merci encore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bennyboy93 wrote:*   

> Ai je bien compris???
> 
> -Je selectionne (*) dans make menuconfig le pilote
> 
> -Je recompile le noyau (make && make modules_install)
> ...

 

C'est bien ça, sauf que tu peux aller plus vite en faisant make && make modules_install & make install.

Le "make install" copie le noyau dans /boot pour toi (ainsi que la config et le System.map) et crée le lien /boot/vmlinuz pointant vers le nouveu noyau. 

Si tu utilises "vmlinuz" comme nom de noyau dans ton grub.conf, c'est terminé  :Smile: 

----------

## bennyboy93

Merci beaucoup j'ai bien recompiler le noyau, etc...

Mais le probleme est que maintenant par defaut le peripherique est le micro/casque USB et pas moyen de mettre l'autre dans mes applis preferees!!!!

Si quelqu'un a une idee je suis preneur en vous remerciant !!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gglaboussole

faut voir le coté positif...maintenant tu as ton micro!

Bon....peux tu être plus précis stp....dans quoi vois tu que ton periph par défaut est ton micro ?

sans ça difficile de t'aider

----------

## bennyboy93

Lol c'est vrai tu as raison la base c'est de positiver!!!!

Alors lorsque dans Gnome je cherche a tester mes peripherique alors il envoi le son par defaut au casque, puis j'installe VLC (dsl.....) même problème, 

puis au tour de Audacious et la meme probleme....

J'ai donc essaye cette commande qui me decois d'ailleurs....

```
benny@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - Plantronics Headset

                      Plantronics Plantronics Headset at usb-0000:00:02.0-2, full speed

```

Alors que si je debranche le casque alors le son sort parfaitement peu importe la source (vlc, audacious......)!!!

Voila en esperant avoir ete plus clair.....  :Very Happy: 

Merci

----------

## gglaboussole

C'est bizarre ton truc, ça m'a l'air être un pur problème de config software...normalement dans gnome quand tu ouvres le conrtôleur de volume et que tu vas dans fichier tu peux choisir la source audio...de même dans le menu préférences/selecteur de systemes multimédia..

J'ai une webcam qui me sert de micro audio et je peux choisr mes périphériques à loisr...

che moi :

```
jerome@laboussole ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [V8237          ]: VIA8237 - VIA 8237

                      VIA 8237 with ALC655 at 0xc800, irq 20

 1 [Camera         ]: USB-Audio - Camera

                      Camera at usb-0000:00:10.2-2, full speed

jerome@laboussole ~ $ 
```

comme tu vois j'ai bien deux périphériques....

es tu sûr  de ta config alsa (de plus je vois que tu as fait un post sur ta carte son-que je n'ai pas lu,sorry- le problème ne viendrait il pas de là ?

----------

## gglaboussole

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre ton truc, ça m'a l'air être un pur problème de config software...normalement dans gnome quand tu ouvres le conrtôleur de volume et que tu vas dans fichier tu peux choisir la source audio...de même dans le menu préférences/selecteur de systemes multimédia..
> 
> J'ai une webcam qui me sert de micro audio et je peux choisr mes périphériques à loisr...
> 
> che moi :
> ...

 

EDIT: contrairement à ton titre (que tu pourrais éditer et marquer comme résolu   :Wink:   d'ailleurs c'est une carte réseau...

----------

